# ¿ Porque mi motor dc pierde voltaje ?



## SunLight (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola buenas noches tengo un problema con un motor Dc de la marca pololu lo estoy montando en un brazo robot, trabaja a 12v y consume como máximo aprox. 4 A
Bueno es que estoy conectándolo a un puente H de transistores de potencia primero, probé con los tip120 y 127 pero se forzaba mucho el puente y se calentaba y por si fuera poco no lo levantaba y perdia voltaje llegaba hasta 6v, después probé con transistores 2n3055 y mj955 estos son de mucha mas potencia pero tampoco lo conseguí, cuando conecto el motor directamente a la batería si puede cargar el brazo pero al conectarlo al puente H no tiene nada de fuerza ¿a que se debe? el modelo lo conseguí de un post de aquí donde un usuario muestra como hacer un puente H sin tener conocimientos de electrónica y probé varias configuraciones que están en la web pero sin éxito el usuario es thenot y donde posteo el modelo que estoy implementando es este: [Aporte] Puente H para Motores, lo único que hice fue cambiarle a su esquema por mis transistores 2n3055 y los mj2955 espero su ayuda ya que no puedo hacerlo funcionar desde hace una semana


----------



## papirrin (Abr 23, 2014)

si no quieres seguir batallando armate este:







el mosfet Canal P puede ser el IRF9540 (Q2 y Q4)
el mosfet canal N puede ser el IRF540   (Q3 y Q5)

pones un fusible de unos 5A, y unos disipadores a los mosfets solo por si acaso.
NUNCA actives ambos sentidos al mismo tiempo porque truenan los mosfets como granadas.

yo no he visto ese tema del que hablas ni pusiste el link asi que no tengo nada que opinar al respecto XD


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 24, 2014)

hola:

entendemos que armaste uno de los 2 circuitos puente H posteados acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/aporte-puente-h-motores-43203/#post359026

ahora bien, dices que la tensión cae a 6V en tu circuito.
entonces, se entiende que los transistores 2N3055 que montaste no estuvieron saturados por completo, de hecho, con seguridad estuvieron en la zona lineal y por eso la tensión de salida cayó 6V y los transistores se calentaron.

luego cambiaste por unos transistores más potentes y la tensión también cayó.
así que el problema no son los transistores, sino que la manera de utilizarlos.

mi sugerencia es que debes ajustar el resistor de base de cada uno.
podrías ir "jugando" hasta encontrar el valor adecuado para saturar el transistor.

el circuito de papirrin se ve bueno y simple, pero usa MOSFET en vez de BJT.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Abr 24, 2014)

Amigo los tip 120 y tip 122 son transistores en Darlington, y los que haz sustituido no lo son, asi que lo mas probable es que no los estas saturando, como ya te dijeron.

Prueba con el circuito que posteo papirrin, además si necesitas mas corriente, siempre puedes hacer paralelo de mosfet, tendrás menos disipación de potencia y también le puedes aplicar pwm (a unos 4khz).

Por otra parte si lo pruebas es muy recomendable que le hagas un circuito de protección para prevenir  que tarde o temprano lo quemes por hacer conducir al mismo tiempo ambos lados del puente, la protección puedes hacerla con compuertas lógicas o quizá con transistores.


----------



## SunLight (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola ya hace algún tiempo publique esto déjenme decirles que estaban en lo cierto no estaba saturando mis transistores, entonces me di cuenta que tenia que poner una resistencia mucho menor para que así entraran en saturacion en verdad les agradezco mucho, jejeje tuve que estudiar un buen y también arme un circuito similar al de papirrin aunque un poco mas sencillo lo pongo aqui por si alguien tiene el mismo problema que yo, recuerden que para que entre en saturacion un transistor deben colocar una resistencia pequeña muchas gracias en verdad

http://www.bristolwatch.com/ele/h_bridge.htm


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 17, 2015)

Buenos días,

Quería preguntar si ese circuito me soporta una corriente pico de 27A??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2015)

Cual circuito?

si te refieres al del mensaje #2, es muy probable que no y depende de si esos 27A son continuos o pulsantes.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 17, 2015)

si, a ese circuito me refería. Lo que pasa es que necesito un puente H que me soporte un motor RH Housing.

Gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2015)

> motor RH Housing



y si especificas mas que es lo que quieres, conque lo vas a alimentar y de que motor se trata?

puse RH housing en google y me aparece un motor de limpiaparabrias o elevacristales no se.

yo he usado ese circuito con una bateria de auto y un motor de elevacristales, para los cristales de mi auto y si funciona. pero nunca me llego a los 27A


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 17, 2015)

No me dejan subir el link de las especificaciones del motor, la idea es alimentarlo con una batería de 12V 35AH

Tengo pensado para ponerlo en un carro y meterlo en el interior de una tubería de 4". Si no que estoy contando con que depronto se me queda atorado y la corriente se subiría a los 27A. Tu dices que el diseño del circuito que aparece en el mensaje #2 me podría servir?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2015)

> Si no que estoy contando con que depronto se me queda atorado y la corriente se subiría a los 27A. Tu dices que el diseño del circuito que aparece en el mensaje #2 me podría servir?



pues no se, quizas... 
no pasa que revienten los mosfet XD

para evitar eso, al circuito que hice le puse un sensor de corriente y al llegar al tope o atorarse se desconectaba, lo hice con una resitencia shunt y un comparador..


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 17, 2015)

tu podrías enviarme el circuito con la protección que le hiciste, porfavor?


----------



## jreyes (Sep 17, 2015)

DANIELAPELAEZ dijo:


> No me dejan subir el link de las especificaciones del motor, la idea es alimentarlo con una batería de 12V 35AH
> 
> Tengo pensado para ponerlo en un carro y meterlo en el interior de una tubería de 4". Si no que estoy contando con que depronto se me queda atorado y la corriente se subiría a los 27A. Tu dices que el diseño del circuito que aparece en el mensaje #2 me podría servir?


¿Cuál es la corriente nominal de tu motor (A) ?


Saludos.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 17, 2015)

Hacia la izquierda del eje del motor de rotación la Corriente Nominal (Peak Efficiency) es 8.8A

Hacia la derecha del eje del motor de rotación la Corriente Nominal (Peak Efficiency) es 9.2A



http://store.amequipment.com/amfiles/files/801-1007_210-1009 10 Nm, 12V, RH, Pinion.pdf

ese es el datasheet de motor

Gracias!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2015)

> tu podrías enviarme el circuito con la protección que le hiciste, porfavor?



lamento no poder ayudarte en eso, lo hice hace como 6 años, y no tengo idea de donde esta, ademas que fue con PIC, pero no es dificil, puse una resistencia creo que de .33Ohms 10W en serie con el motor, y de entre la resistencia y el motor puse una resistencia de 10K me parece, de ahi a un Lm358 que un amplificador amplificaba y el otro comparaba, de ahi iba al pic, pero si no quieres usar un pic puedes poner una puerta logica NAND o AND dependiendo.

dale una buscada hay muchos proyectos que dice como hacerlo.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 17, 2015)

ok, muchas gracias!!


----------



## jreyes (Sep 17, 2015)

Se podría aprovechar la resistencia de salida de la batería y buscar la forma de sacarle provecho a la mayor caída de tensión entre terminales que causa una mayor corriente de salida.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 17, 2015)

> Se podría aprovechar la resistencia de salida de la batería y buscar la forma de sacarle provecho a la mayor caída de tensión entre terminales que causa una mayor corriente de salida.



te refieres a no poner una resistencia de R33 10W? y solo sacar del motor la señal?

eso fue lo que entendi.
creo que podria funcionar, en otro proyecto en lugar de poner la resistencia esa puse un fusible y me servia para sensar corriente y protejerlo...


----------



## jreyes (Sep 17, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> te refieres a no poner una resistencia de R33 10W? y solo sacar del motor la señal?
> 
> eso fue lo que entendi.
> creo que podria funcionar, en otro proyecto en lugar de poner la resistencia esa puse un fusible y me servia para sensar corriente y protejerlo...


Sí, scar la señal desde la misma línea de alimentación sin usar resistencia en serie.

Saludos.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 18, 2015)

hola, a cual resistencia se refieren?

saludos.



y en caso tal que se requieran los 27A?



ah y una ultima pregunta, en que se basan para definir el valor de las resistencias?

gracias!!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 18, 2015)

mira el principio es este:









> ah y una ultima pregunta, en que se basan para definir el valor de las resistencias?



para una resistencia shunt yo como en lo general no tengo las especificaciones del motor y  no les entiendo mucho, les voy poniendo como me vaya pidiendo, generalmente por el orden de 1 Ohm. y pues se calculan los wats con la ley de Ohm.

estamos hablando de que esa resistencia es para hacer un corte de corriente y que nunca llegue a los 27A en el caso que pueda susceder.

si te funciona el circuito que hagas con una resistencia, puedes intentar quitarla y mandar directamente la señal de el borde negativo del motor o del negativo de puente H, el cable hara de resistencia shunt.



mira lo que tienes que buscar es algo como esto:



Diagrama solo ilustrativo, no me puse a pensar si esta bien la logica de los NAND y demas detalles.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 18, 2015)

muchas gracias!!


----------



## jreyes (Sep 18, 2015)

Se podría implementar un limitador de corriente usando un MOSFET N. Durante el funcionamiento normal el transistor está saturado por lo que su voltaje DS es bajo y no debría influir en el comportamiento del puente.


Saludos.


----------



## jreyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Algo así:













Saludos!


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 20, 2015)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda jreyes, tu dices agregarle ese circuito que subiste al circuito que propone papirrin? si es así, en que parte se conectarían?

gracias 

papirrin, estuve montando el circuito del mensaje #21 en proteus y me sale un error, depronto podrías ayudarme? 

gracias!!

este es el circuito que monté en proteus


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2015)

y ¿para que lo simulas?

1-Proteus normalmente no sirve cuando se trata de transistores, triacs, u cualquier otro componente similar, por lo menos en mi experiencia.
2.-El circuito lo saque de una pagina, que no recuerdo donde, pero era muy seria incluso estaba en ingles.
3.-El circuito yo lo tengo armado y funcionando desde hace 6 años aprox.
4.-Usar proteus sirve para los que saben mucho de electronica o por lo menos los que han estudiado o tamado cursos del software, no para los que sabemos poco. hay que cambiar parametros que por lo menos estan fuera de mi conocimiento.
5- probablemente no seleccionaste el mosfet adecuado o no tiene modelo.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 20, 2015)

ya lo cuadré y funcionó!! es que lo necesito presentar simulado 

una cosita, el diodo Z1 15V 1W, que función cumple?

saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Sep 20, 2015)

> el diodo Z1 15V 1W, que función cumple?



regular el voltaje a 15V, yo no recuerdo haberlo puesto, normalmente el voltaje de la bateria no es tan estable y sirve para evitar los picos de tension.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 20, 2015)

ah ok 

gracias!!!!


----------



## el_padrino (Sep 21, 2015)

¿Has probado el puente con una carga resistiva en vez del motor?, para probar que la tensión en bornes es la que toca y que el puente está bien montado. Ten en cuenta que, según el montaje, puedes necesitar transistores complementarios en la parte superior e inferior.

Por otro lado, ¿estás seguro de que los transistores están bien "disparados"?, si son BJT es relativamente frecuente que una resistencia de puerta elevada haga que entren en zona activa con facilidad.


----------



## jreyes (Sep 21, 2015)

DANIELAPELAEZ dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu ayuda jreyes, tu dices agregarle ese circuito que subiste al circuito que propone papirrin? si es así, en que parte se conectarían?
> 
> gracias


Reemplazas lo que dice "CARGA" por el puente H.


Saludos.


----------



## DANIELAPELAEZ (Sep 25, 2015)

ok, muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------

